# unmodified rebel t3 and infrared filter



## skulhedface (Jan 17, 2013)

does this camera have too strong an internal filter to prevent using an external filter with good results?  or can IR not be done without completly modifing the camera, sorry im new to this concept, so please excuse if this is a stupid question, still reading, but hazy on the details


----------

